# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Giúp em về code PHP kiểm tra số nguyên tố

## Tienichtours

```
<?php 
$a=$_post["a"];
if($a)
{

if($a==2)
$c="$a là số nguyên tố";

elseif($a<2)
$c="không có số nguyên tố";

else
{
for($i=2;$i<$a;$i++)
{
if($a%$i==0)
$c="$a không phải là số nguyên tố";
else
$c="$a là số nguyên tố";
}
}

}
?>
```

*em tìm mãi mà chẳng hiểu tại sao lỗi là những số nào lớn hơn 2 thì toàn là số nguyên tố hết [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](*

----------


## giangnguyen9199

*số nguyên tố*

đây bạn có thể xem code này của mình nhé : 
<?
function kt_snt($so)
{
$kq=1;
for($i=2;$i <= sqrt($so);$i++)
{
if($so%$i==0)
{
$kq=0;
break;
}
}
return $kq;
}

if(isset($_post['n']))
{
$so_nt=$_post['n'];
if($n<2)
$chuoi=" khong co so nguyen to nao ";
else 
{
$chuoi="2";
for($i=3;$i<=$n;$i++)
{
if(kt_snt($i)==1)
$chuoi=$chuoi." ".$i." ";
}
$chuoi=$chuoi."la cac so nguyen to ";
}
}

?>

----------


## MuRom92

*cái đấy mình biết rồi , bạn lấy ở trên mạng , nhìn là biết và còn dùng hàm nữa . mà code đó in ra hết những cái số nào là số nguyên tố mà duyệt từ 1 đến số nhập vào . còn ở đây mình đang hỏi code trên là nhập vào 1 số và xét riêng số đó thôi
*

----------

